# Is this a worm? (pix)



## Azalea87 (Jul 15, 2010)

This morning I woke up and saw that Hendrix had coughed up a furball (at least I'm pretty sure it was Hendrix, as he did the same a couple days ago). When I went to clean it up I noticed what looked like a skinny noodle next to it, but it was moving. I took a picture. I can only assume it must have come out in the fur ball. Aren't worms generally in the feces though?? Does the fact that they are this visible to my eye mean he has a really bad case? Is this normal or does he maybe have a worse type of worms? 

Can you get a dewormer from a vet or anywhere else without having to pay the $50 check up fee? I'm going to have to get all 3 of my boys dewormed as Hendrix has been with us for almost 2 months now, so that would be so expensive but I need to get rid of this. Must be so uncomfortable for him. Explains why he has acted so desperately hungry at times and his tummy must not feel to great.  Poor boy. 

Here is a picture: Is this a normal type of worm?? It does look a little bigger in the picture. It looked like a dried up ramen noodle.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like a roundworm


----------



## Sarah_ (Jan 2, 2009)

Definitely is a worm, but I don't really have any experience with worms in pets. My suggestion would be to take the cat you know for sure is infected with the worms to the vet, and pay an office visit for that one cat, and let them know you'd like to purchase extra meds/treatment for your two other cats as well. If your other two cats have been to the vet within the last year and have current weights on their vet papers your vet shouldn't have a problem with prescribing you extra meds.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Gross!

Definitely a roundworm.

My boyfriend's cat vomited up roundworms, and to avoid the vet fee we brought her to our local Petco. I'm not sure if there are Petco's in your area, but the ones in mine have low cost vaccine/worming/flea treatment clinic. We went and I told them that she had vomited up a roundworm and they dewormed her for about $12. I believe you deworm every 3 weeks and we did take her to the vet for her pre-surgery checkup about 3 weeks later, and she was dewormed again.

We called a lot of places after we saw the worms and they all said we'd have to pay a fee to just get in the door. If you have a Petco, definitely check it out. I think Pet Vaccinations: Dog Vaccines, Cat Vaccines at Luv My Pet - Petco is the website for Petco's clinics, and I think you can do a state/zip code search.

Good luck!

-BP


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

The vet that we use will let you get worm meds without having to take the cat in. All we have to do is ask at the front desk and they will let us get it that way...


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

That's definitely a roundworm, also called a nematode. I spent a whole year of college collecting and identifying meiofauna like the one you've got there.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Roundworm! Will need to get everyone dewormed and do it more than once! at least twice 3-4 weeks apart, probably a 3rd time wouldn't be bad either. Usually if they are vomiting worms, its a pretty heavy load.


----------

